# MV Kohistan



## Bryan Neary (Feb 20, 2005)

Please can anyone out there remind me of the Kohistan's (O.N. 302528) Call sign. I was on her for only a very brief period and seem to have lost all my notes about her.

Thanks in advance

Bryan Neary


----------



## mclean (Jul 30, 2005)

Bryan Neary said:


> Please can anyone out there remind me of the Kohistan's (O.N. 302528) Call sign. I was on her for only a very brief period and seem to have lost all my notes about her.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Bryan Neary


GHGV. Regards Colin


----------



## william gordon (Apr 26, 2011)

call sign, GHGV


----------



## william gordon (Apr 26, 2011)

Bryan Neary said:


> Please can anyone out there remind me of the Kohistan's (O.N. 302528) Call sign. I was on her for only a very brief period and seem to have lost all my notes about her.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Bryan Neary


Kohistan call sign GHGV


----------

